# Colossians



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Hardly anyone who hears the full story of Jesus and learns the true facts of His life and teaching, crucifixion and resurrection walks away with a shrug on his shoulders, dismissing Him as unimportant. People ignorant of the story or misinformed about it, of course, regularly dismiss Him. But with few exceptions, the others know instinctively that they are dealing with a most remarkable greatness.

But it is quite common for those who consider Him truly important to include others who seem to be equally important in His company - Buddha, Moses, Socrates and Muhammad for a historical start, along with some personal favorites. For these people, Jesus is important, but not central; His prestige is considerable but not preeminent.

The Christians in the town of Colosse, or at least some of them, seem to be talking this line. For them, cosmic forces of one sort or another were getting equal billing with Jesus. Paul writes to them in an attempt to restore Jesus, the Messiah, to center their lives.

The way he makes his argument is as significant as the argument he makes. Claims for uniqueness of Jesus are common enough. But such claims about Jesus are frequently made with an arrogance that is completely incompatible with Jesus Himself. Sometimes the claims are enforced with violence.

But Paul, although unswervingly confident in the conviction that Christ occupies the center of creation and salvation without peers, is not arrogant. And he is certainly not violent. He argues from a position of rooted humility. He writes with the energies of most considerate love. He exhibits again what Christians have come to appreciate so much in Paul - the wedding of a brilliant and uncompromising intellect with a heart that is warm and wonderfully kind.


----------

